

Show HN: Retention Booster – Increase your users' retention rate in seconds - makyol
http://retentionbooster.com

======
thowar2
I dont understand what you are offering, it seems like a more limited version
of Google Analytics! Also theres mixpanel and tons of other analytics
services. You need to explain your product a lot better and explain how you
are different than all the other analytics platforms.

Perhaps consider working with a marketer?

~~~
bilalhusain
They are focusing on tracking and taking action for a special type of event
(login). A retention email ("Hey, we haven't seen you for a while") is a great
strategy to convert idle users into active customers.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Why would you need a third party to handle that? Just analyze your logs and
spam the inactive users for free.

------
rbinv
Isn't it somewhat problematic (with regards to privacy) to just send over
users' email addresses this way?

Other than that, I like the idea. Good for site owners who can't code
something like this themselves.

~~~
empressplay
Yes, anything that sends information in the URL is obviously visible to anyone
who cares to look at it, and would breach most privacy legislation.

This is a good idea in principle but the execution isn't really viable in its
current form. They need to re-think how they get the e-mail addresses and how
they keep track of users.

------
FLUX-YOU
The copy on this website needs work. Ditch the smiley faces.

------
bilalhusain
Great job. You need to fix a couple of things

\- https

\-
[http://retentionbooster.com/site/api_addaction?action_name=l...](http://retentionbooster.com/site/api_addaction?action_name=login&email=EMAIL&api_key=b4bc7effa8f3e55e1afb82325bbfa31c)
should return a pixel not a text/html 1

\- the response when a returning user logs in is currently a 500 error (insert
into rb_retentions fails because of duplicate email)

\- anyone can login to dashboard with a non registered email or non-email
[http://retentionbooster.com/site/adduser?email={random}&pass...](http://retentionbooster.com/site/adduser?email={random}&password=)

\- make sure the retention email doesn't end up in spam folder

~~~
rbinv
> \- anyone can login to dashboard with a non registered email or non-email
> [http://retentionbooster.com/site/adduser?email={random}&pass...](http://retentionbooster.com/site/adduser?email={random}&pass..).

Does not seem to happen, here (shows the home page). Maybe you're
cookied/logged in?

> \- make sure the retention email doesn't end up in spam folder

That's not really up to him (except, of course, for basic sender stuff like
SPF and DKIM).

~~~
bilalhusain
\- login (use something like
[http://retentionbooster.com/site/adduser?email=a43abe&passwo...](http://retentionbooster.com/site/adduser?email=a43abe&password=))

\- choosing a good transactional email service might be helpful.

~~~
rbinv
That's a pretty good idea (as long as these are considered "transactional" by
the provider).

edit: Can confirm the authentication behavior now.

edit 2: In fact, the username is printed without any escaping.

------
syewell
How is this different from intercom.io or customer.io

~~~
makyol
[Founder here]: Retention Booster focuses on increasing retention and let you
to create automated responses to re-activate your idle users.

~~~
destraynor
Intercom c0-founder here. We've had that since 2012
[http://insideintercom.io/automated-emails-customer-
respect/](http://insideintercom.io/automated-emails-customer-respect/)

------
rdlecler1
This is a good idea, but I wonder about the shelf life. As more sites start to
use email responses and follow ups it increases the chances that people start
flagging this as spam or ignoring it altogether. Email is a valuable but
delicate channel.

------
song
I wasn't sure what you were offering, so I clicked on "How it Works" where I
learned how to signup by entering an email and password. Thanks for this
useful information, I'm not sure how I managed up until now without knowing
how to signup to websites :-)

Joke apart, I do think that it's a good idea but you really need to make it
clearer. The first page is very vague: A dashboard that allows you to see
what's going on in your operation? Are there any other types of dashboards?

You need to explain right from the beginning that you're product will help
with sending emails to increase retention.

------
ahmtada
Great service, good job!

